

Apple unveils video iPod, new iMac - alexk
http://news.cnet.com/Apple-unveils-video-iPod,-new-iMac/2100-1041_3-5893863.html

======
bdfh42
Wow amazing how do they think this stuff up?
[http://realdanlyons.com/blog/2008/09/09/apple-still-no-
space...](http://realdanlyons.com/blog/2008/09/09/apple-still-no-spaceship-or-
flying-car/) says it all for me

------
smoody
ah..2005...a very good year for apple.

